# NHS faces staggering increase in cost of elderly care, academics warn



## Northerner (May 24, 2017)

The NHS and social care system in the UK is facing a staggering increase in the cost of looking after elderly people within the next few years, according to major new research which shows a 25% increase in those who will need care between 2015 and 2025.

Within eight years, there will be 2.8 million people over 65 needing nursing and social care, unable to cope alone, says the research – largely because of the toll of dementia in a growing elderly population. The research, published by the respected Lancet Public Health medical journal, says cases of disability related to dementia will rise by 40% among people aged 65 to 84, with other forms of disability increasing by about 31%.

The new figures follow a furore over the Conservative manifesto and Theresa May’s U-turn on social care this week. In a bid to keep the costs of care down, the manifesto said those needing care at home would have to pay until they had £100,000 in savings left, including the cost of their home.

https://www.theguardian.com/society...-cost-of-elderly-care-academics-warn-dementia


----------



## trophywench (May 24, 2017)

I love the headline - now who doesn't live in the Real World - the NHS or the Academics?  Like the NHS are not already aware of this ?  Like they'll meet this NEW opinion with stunned disbelief ?

Harrumph.


----------



## mikeyB (May 24, 2017)

Harrumph indeed Jenny. Next exciting news report, Bear seen s******g in the woods.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (May 26, 2017)

An awful scenario for everyone approaching their later years.
The NHS is being systematically run down, only the profitable parts will come through, leaving those who require treatment from the non profitable bits in the lurch.
Seizing people's houses, no free school meals for kids, education no longer free, libraries gone, leisure centres closing, sure start centres gone.
Impossible to find NHS dentists, GP appointments in 3 weeks, on and on.

Yet we have Billions for Trident, I would actually be very pleased if we could comfortably afford to spend all that money on weapons which will not be used.
I am not convinced this country can afford it.

Bill.


----------



## mikeyB (May 26, 2017)

It will all get worse if Scotland becomes independent, because there won't be any Scottish tax payers money to help fund these vanity projects like cross rail and HS 2. Mind you, folk in Cornwall and the far north of England think the same about these ridiculous wastes of public money.  I don't mean income tax, but the much greater National Insurance, VAT, fuel tax and all other indirect tax money goes to England. That's why Mrs May objects to an independence referendum.


----------

